# Viper 460xv siren output wire



## Chrisj000 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi I have an old viper 460xv alarm fitted to my car and I want to add the 516u voice module that I have had for a while,I have the wiring diagrams for both,the part that's confusing me is the 516u instructions say to connect the brown wire(positive) on the 516u to the brown wire(siren positive) on the viper for the chirp detection to work.The problem I have is the brown wire on the viper 460 is described as horn output negative and I am unsure where to connect the brown wire instead,any help would be appreciated 
Thanks Chris


----------

